# was wiegen eure pudel



## freeriderbtal (19. Januar 2008)

mich würde mal interessieren, was eure pudel so wiegen(komplett aufgebaut), da meiner doch ziemlich schwer ausfällt, zugegeben, ich habe nicht wirklich aufs gewicht beim kauf geschaut, deshalb bin ich im moment bei 20,7 kg


----------



## vierundzwanzigzoll (19. Januar 2008)

meine morewood wiegt um die 20-20,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (19. Januar 2008)

was sollte denn dieser seltsame kommentar?Ohne zusamenhang und auch falsch geschrieben


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Januar 2008)

18,2Kg im mom, kommen aber noch leichtere Bremsen und so dran, denke mal auf 17,5Kg werd ichs schaffen, so das immer noch genug stabilitäts reserven da sind


----------



## Split (20. Januar 2008)

Meiner brachte in Größe XL so gute 18,3Kg auf die Waage.
Mit ner Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA, Juicy 7 203/203, X7Komplett, Saint Kurbel, Mavic Ex325/ Veltec Mix.


----------



## Marina (20. Januar 2008)

mit was wiegt ihr?


----------



## Piefke (20. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> mit was wiegt ihr?



Waage


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> mit was wiegt ihr?




zugegeben nur mit einer personenwaage  

meiner in Gr. M mit 66SL,DHX AIR,VRO-System, DH-bereifung und gustav M ca. 18kg +X

irgendwer hatte mal nen Pudel FR mit 24kg  

VG


----------



## freeriderbtal (20. Januar 2008)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> irgendwer hatte mal nen Pudel FR mit 24kg
> VG



du meinst den hier


----------



## mani.r (20. Januar 2008)

er hat es schon ein paar gramm leichter gemacht.
andere pedale und das schutzblech weg. 
jetzt hat es wohl 23,8 kg.


----------



## freeriderbtal (20. Januar 2008)

stück um stück zum traumgewicht  , abnehmen geht nicht so schnell, wieso soll es dem bike anders gehen, als uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> mit was wiegt ihr?



Mit so ner Digitalwaage zum hinhängen, Firma KA war aber mal ne Waage von G bike (nicolai Händler)


----------



## Split (21. Januar 2008)

Problem ist ich hab die von tune und die wiegt max 15kg.
Ich wiege jetzt mit ner Wildwaage, ist eigentlich für geschossenes Wild.
Wiegt aber bis 30kg, zwar nicht aufs Gramm genau aber naja.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2008)

hab diese fischwaage von ebay,superteil
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Februar 2008)

mein Pudel DH wiegt 18,8kg.
Bilder in meiner Gallerie...


----------

